# URGENT Stolen Bike Colorado Springs Ritte Bosberg



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

TT1 Pro Michael Creed had his Ritte Bosberg stolen from his garage Friday Night.
Bike had DI2 with a SRM meter on it. Please keep look out for anything showing up on Ebay or Craigs list. You can contact Creed on his Twitter.
Frame looks like this: http://www.ritteracing.com/store/rittecatalog/product/viewspecs/id/53

Contact him @
http://twitter.com/Michael_Creed


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Message Deleted.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

cycledog81 said:


> TT1 Pro Michael Creed had his Ritte Bosberg stolen from his garage Friday Night.
> Bike had DI2 with a SRM meter on it. Please keep look out for anything showing up on Ebay or Craigs list. You can contact Creed on his Twitter.
> Frame looks like this: http://www.ritteracing.com/store/rittecatalog/product/viewspecs/id/53
> 
> ...


Ouch...guessing that's like a $10k bike with all that on it.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

that's a very unique looking bike and I would expect very hard to sell. Also porbably not a crime of opportunity, Whoever stole it probably knew of the bike and where to go after it.
I hope they catch him, bike thieves are people with no soul.


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Recovered*

Good news, Bike has been recovered by the CSPD. Found in back of a stolen pickup truck.
Culprits have been caught and bike has been returned intact.


----------

